# diagrama de tv lg rp-29fa40



## kaliman (Ene 30, 2006)

si alguien puede decirme donde descargo el diagrama de tv eg rp-29fa40
se los agradesco


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 30, 2006)

Búscalo en radiolocman.com, tienen infinidad de manuales:

Saludos.


----------

